# stalking the fcb/fluffymail.com stocking



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

i see a bunch of changes, but no stuff yet... when, oh when?... will it definitely be today? I'm hoping all you hyenas will be distracted by the new stuff & I'll be able to get a plain lightweight sz 2 wool







lol


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

They are going to be stocking at 10:30 am (pacific time) - same time every other Thursday. I can't wait either, I love their diapers and covers! I really want one of their seasonal sets (even though I don't know what it will be yet).


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

i'm going nuts too. ds has outgrown his size 1s and i am dying for new size! i want to try the aios. i have 1 1/2 hours left!


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

15 more minutes ladies


----------



## steelmagnolia4 (Apr 10, 2003)

I can't get in! None of the pages are loading for me... anyone else or is the site just swamped??


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't get in either. I had one page set and it refreshes the same but the home page won't come up at all.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Having problems too!

Kaylee


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

me too







i thought it was just my computer. i shut it on and off twice already!!!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Server is having issues...you hyenas crashed it before we could even load the stock, ROFL!







Working on getting it up .... hopefully will be soon!


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

the server for www.fluffymail.com is down. there will be a stocking but stop hitting refresh as it is not occuring right now (12:35 central time).


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't get in either. I had one page set and it refreshes the same but the home page won't come up at all.


----------



## AahRee (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh good! I thought it was my computer. I can't get in, either.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I can't believe you ladies crashed the site!!!! I did'nt know cd'ing was such a cut throat occupation.:LOL


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

I thought it was just me - come on, server, I can only pretend to be pumping with my door shut for so long


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Well at least now that I know it's not just my pc I can stop hindering the fixing process! LOL!!


----------



## SMPH (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

serves us all right


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

The post that was here no longer remains!









I've edited my own post to remove it because it upset some people. I was only playing but obviously my words came across seriously! I should have thrown in a few emoticons for expression, I'm sure!

Again, I'm sorry... I love the ladies at fluffymail.com and their products!


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Hey we are not all horrible stocking stalking hyenas...I actually NEED diapers and just knew if I wanted to stand a chance I had to be here at the beginning!!!!


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Ohh, I am so glad you are all having problems! (not meant like it sounds) I really want some more LC and an AIO, I thought it was just me. I also restarted my computer and called dh at work to see if he could get on (he is MIS/IT)

Is there an ETA on when the server will be up?


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Well no need to get upset, they are diapers people, I understand that we all wanted to get in there, but it seriously is NOT the fault of Fluffymail.








lets remember these ladies are on this board and we don't want to hurt their feelings right? they are doing all they can to get the site up and running again as soon as possible.























and


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Yes you all need to boycott so there will be more diapers for me!! :LOL


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm not blaming them--they're some of my favorite WAHMs.







Besides, server problems happen occasionally to anyone with a website.

But I AM frustrated. I just got on, got a wool cover in my cart, and it crashed again.







Someone's gonna get my wool cover. And why isn't there a pouting smiley?? *sigh*


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

I am not balming these mamas at all! I love these diapers and want more! I understand computer problems and hope they get it all fixed soon, so we can get our fix







!


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

at least you get THAT far! i keep getting this "internal server error" message and it asks me to let fluffymail know what i did to make this happen!







should i just reply "stalking"








today - hyouta tomorrow!
lorena

i hope there are some size 2 fcb dipes left! i only have an hour left at work! i was hoping to buy some before dh sees me!!!


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

AARGGG ! douple post

See computer problems are rampent!


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

:LOL Yeah, the "internal server error" is the message I'm getting now too. I didn't even notice the, "anything you might have done that may have caused the error," message! Er, to quote Bart, "I didn't do it, nobody saw me, you can't prove anything."









I'll wish you luck since you're not in direct competition with me. :LOL I'm after covers today.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks ladies







I am sorry everyone is so frustrated... trust me that we are just (if not more) as frustrated







But we are working as best we can... for now the site is up but we have disabled the shopping cart while we troubleshoot the problem. Hopefully it will all be up soon .....my butt is alseep from sitting here









:LOL


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Sigh......
I even got a blue celestial in my cart........
Alas, my kids have not eaten all day or had a diaper change so I guess I go be a parent....


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

thanks! good luck with your covers too!!!

i know my mom is gonna call soon and tell me ethan needs to nurse (i'm working in the barn)

my boobs are filling as i type! :bf or







now THAT is a problem!


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

to tiffany. Yeah, I'll bet this has got to suck for y'all. But, at least you see how wanted y'all are.


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

This just means that I didn't miss it!

I forgot that THIS was the day! Can you believe me? What is wrong me?









I guess I was busy washing and admiring the diapers I already have:LOL


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

ok, so I missed all that action, but didn't miss any dipes! that's a FUBAR I can live with!







Besides I had promised DH I would not buy anything more YET, so now I get to keep my word...

Could you ladies who actually *saw* the stock please describe it for those of us who never got more than "internal server err" Perhaps then we will have our monstrous appetite for diapers somewhat pacified....


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

You're so right Marnie! It's not a matter of them posting here but just that they are wonderful people! I've had correspondence through email with Tiff and Amy and they are both so nice! They were nice enough to put when they were restocking on their website and they make great products!

Can I blame it on PMS (my period has yet to return though), how about the 36 hour power outage we just recovered from 2 hours ago? Maybe it was sheer anticipation??! If there are no diapers left for me then that's ok. I'll just get a couple more from the Berry Patch or maybe a custom or two from Pinhead or perhaps another wool cover (maybe 7th Heaven this time).. *sniff* It will be ok.

I NEVER EVER thought I'd care this much about diapers and I'm a little ashamed! :LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Well just about everything I saw was hemp with microfleece. I saw in the FCB size 1 a white background with baseball stuff on it and a blue snakeskin one.. *sigh*


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

The only stock I got to see was the size 1 wool covers, and the only one I can remember is the one I really liked, which is navy and has a fish on the butt. *sigh* I didn't get a chance to go look any closer.

I REALLY need a pouting smiley...


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

You know that fish one will be sought after.. everyone loved the finding nemo inspired one at SugarPeas!


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*You know that fish one will be sought after.. everyone loved the finding nemo inspired one at SugarPeas!
 






*
Thank you so much, Jenn, for the attempt at making me feel better.









:LOL

I wanted that SP clown fish so much, but they didn't have it in toddler's size. He'd have had fits over it, too. *sigh*


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Well what size did you need Kathy? If I see it and it's not bought before you see it I'll get it for you.









I *CAN* be nice today.. I don't know what has gotten into me?!


----------



## AahRee (Jan 23, 2003)

Ugh.. the anticipation! Once they're finally up and running again, we'll probably all go in there and crash it again! :LOL


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*Well what size did you need Kathy? If I see it and it's not bought before you see it I'll get it for you.









I CAN be nice today.. I don't know what has gotten into me?!*










'Twas just teasing you.







I think I'll survive if someone else buys it. And my husband will probably even thank them.

OTOH, if they have a wool cover in size 2 with a clown fish, buy the blasted thing for me and we'll work out the details later. :LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

LOL - I knew you were teasing but you were right! I'm just ugly today! I think I need a serious diapering break.. I just wonder if I can force one upon myself, it's harder than starting a diet! lol

If I see it I will buy it for you but like she just said, it will be a miracle if we don't crash their server again! :LOL


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

It worked out well for me... I had to take my MIL to get a mammogram when the store was scheduled to be stocked...

Now if I could just be online when the cart is fixed!









We keep running out of diapers on wash day, so I need a couple more AIOs!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

<--- Look at the screenname, here! I buy all diapers/covers related to fish!







I don't even care what size it is b/c I'll be able to use it. Muwahahahahahaaaaaa







Am I too late? I still get the internal server error.


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Quote:

<--- Look at the screenname, here! I buy all diapers/covers related to fish! I don't even care what size it is b/c I'll be able to use it. Muwahahahahahaaaaaa

Show-off







: (said in friendly jest)


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by phishmama_
*<--- Look at the screenname, here! I buy all diapers/covers related to fish!







*
Look, you evil woman, I'm still mad at you about the SP fish cover. :LOL

And Jenn, I think you need an intervention. Just to help you out here, I propose that you're not allowed to even open any fluffy mail that you're expecting right now. Just slap a new label on it and mail it straight to someone else. I'll PM you my address.










edited to fix stupid typo


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Quote:

And Jenn, I think you need an intervention.

I vote for in-patient treatment for Diaper Addictive Personality Disorder. With Jenn out of the way, that's one down and how many more to go?









Disclaimer: I in no way advocate treatment as a ploy to get MY hands on more diapers. :LOL


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

....and again, all I can say is muwahahahahahhaaaaa!!

Don't worry, I'm a polite hyena. I'll only buy a couple or few things at any given time in order to leave some goodies for the rest of the pack!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

And Jenn, I think you need an intervention. Just to help you out here, I propose that you're not allowed to even open any fluffy mail that you're expecting right now. Just slap a new label on it and mail it straight to someone else. I'll PM you my address.

OMG!! :LOL :rollin hahahaha


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I can see the featured items, but the server is still down! I'm drooling over the celestial one! Its like that moutain dew commercial where the soda are behind glass and the teens keep running into the glass! *Reload* Nope *Reload* Nope


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

fishie is a size 1. =(


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Boo-hoo

<sniff>

Waaaaaaah!

(now I sound like dd!)


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

looks like it's down again


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

Man!! I wonder if we crashed it again???? bcz 5 minutes or so ago I could click on the covers icon & I got the normal next page, empty, said the store was closed
Now I click the covers icon & get the internal server err screen
~Bummer!~


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Dangit!! I saw the covers! I tried to put size one fishie in my cart...got errors...tried few more times...more errors. Now I get that blasted internal server error and can't even see the covers!!! GET OFF THE SITE!!!! You keep crashing it!

Ummm, that was said with







of course.









:LOL


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:

looks like it's down again
Yep, but this time it was up long enough for me to see that the custom messenger bag was sold


----------



## SMPH (Apr 25, 2003)

We should so use our powers for good. Oh wait...this IS good!:LOL


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey, cool! My husband is finally getting into the spirit of things! He just asked if he should hack into their site to make sure nobody buys the cover I want.

Not that we'd do such a thing, of course...









:LOL

ETA:

OTOH, when I told him about this problem, he raised a brow at me and asked if I'm becoming a "diaper jackal."


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)




----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:

Hey, cool! My husband is finally getting into the spirit of things!
I should be so lucky! Mine has been watching this debacle unfold and was saying stuff like "and you find this exciting because......?!!!" (looking annoyed and confused), then he wanted to know if I ever got the cover, then there was confusion as to why I'd keep trying to hit the site if we crashed it b/c of too many hits, then finally he walked away mumbling that I shouldn't stay up too late trying to buy a cover.

He just doesn't get it.


----------



## AahRee (Jan 23, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by luvmy3boys_
*Yep, but this time it was up long enough for me to see that the custom messenger bag was sold







*
How is that possible?







: When was it open long enough for anyone to order? Whoever bought it... come and tell us your secret! :LOL


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

well - i'm back from a "girl's nite out". i was expecting to see everything sold and alas - its still down! thank you mamas for waiting for me :thunb!!!

my computer is teasing me - it SAYS it is connecting me to made by mom baby co...but then it doesn't take me there.

no fair - all you west coasters have a time advantage! you don't have to stay up as long as we east coasters do!

you are getting sleepy--------very sleepy---------------when i snap my fingers you'll be asleep!!










did it work??????????


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Well, I've been faithfully near my computer since 1:30 EST today... *sigh* I am pining for one of those AIOs and a Seasonal Changes dipe. They are so pretty!

The site is back up, but it states that the store isn't expected to reopen until 8:00 PST. Hopefully we won't crash the server yet again! LOL


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

Awwwwww man. I wish I could just look at them.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

supposedly it's fixed...although now I can't even see that intro shopping page.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I got one in my cart....but can't do anything else now. Poor Fluffymail....


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

It's down again, and if I were them I'd call it a night and try to sort it out tomorrow.


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Did you all see the thread where it said they want everyone off the site so it can be fixed?

Just a little heads up cuz I just read it


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

greenluv-- they had since fixed the problem and sent out emails saying they were reopening at 11pm.







But it seems the bugs aren't all out.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

ITA - Let's call it a night. This has been going on for about 10 hours, and the ladies have worked their a$$e$ off trying to take care of the site problems. It's above and beyond what we can expect them to do. Let's go to bed and hyena tomorrow!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Michelle,
You're just trying to trick us.........he he he
Send us all to bed while youkeep vigil til morning!!!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by stacey31_
*Michelle,
You're just trying to trick us.........he he he
Send us all to bed while youkeep vigil til morning!!!







*
:LOL :LOL :LOL Oh, no! You figured out my master plan!









Really, though, I'm too tired to be that cunning!







I'm sitting here wondering if I should just go to bed and be happy with the 4 FCBs I already own knowing full well that the moment I step away from the computer all the servers will be up and running.







: It probably wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't actually seen the pics of the dipes, covers, and aios. *sigh* It looks like I'll have to wait until the 22nd to get my fluffymail fix.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

((((((fluffymommas))))))))
Just wanted to give the Fluffy ladies a big shelly hug. We love you guys, not just your dipes. What a day. Hope all of you get some sleep and rest.


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

i feel bad too. they are working real hard and we are making it worse for them. do you think it will be like this every stocking?







i want to call it a nite too but i just can't. these are the only dipes that fit my son beautifully







oh well, if it is meant to be - it will. who knows - maybe we'll see some of these dipes on the tp tomorrow!!!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Ladies

Word from the grapevine that they are working over time try to find a stronger, quicker cart for the next stocking. The wrath of the hyenas has proven to be stronger than technology! :LOL

Patience.....deep breathing, get some rest.








Carts take some time to install.....the mommas need rest too


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Shelly, is that an official "The Fluffymail Mamas are going to bed" announcement?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

This fluffy stalker is going to bed! Good luck everyone! Their email said that they are stocking with 100 items. I just looked at the views on this post.. 1700 people viewed this thread! I haven't got a chance in you know where! lol I may just have to wait until they stock again... at least they've posted when they are stocking again, I really appreciate that! lol Makes me not feel so desperate!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Go to bed Jenn! It's only diapers!


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

Good morning! I haven't even tried, just wanted to ck in on the vigil... poor fluffy ladies!

BTW do they have a yahoo list? I have tried several xs to get on the mailing list, can somebody post the pertinent info here?... I don't know why I am so avid, I promised my DH I wouldn't buy...









I guess it is the feeding frenzy mentality...
just saw Finding Nemo the other night... remember "fish are friends, not food"?

how about "diapers are friends" :LOL

well, it's early what do you expect?


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

There is a link on their home page to get on their mailing list. It's not yahoo.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I think I'm going to have to quit working on Fridays - I'll miss possibly Fluffymail going back online along with SOS









Have fun mamas - save a girly dipe for me :LOL


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 3boybarians_
*OTOH, when I told him about this problem, he raised a brow at me and asked if I'm becoming a "diaper jackal."







*


----------

